

Visual, multi-language XKCD-style password generator - sbaruzza
http://password.optionfactory.net/

======
sbaruzza
To have fun on April Fools' Day we wanted to build something useful and funny:
we created a new XKCD-like password generator that can use different languages
dictionaries and show a picture for each generated term by searching Google
Images. We had a lot of laughs playing around with Italian and English
passwords and we hope you'll have as fun with this as we did!

